# Betrug auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen: Hr. Frenzel



## SphinxGraph (4 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

mein erster Post richtet sich direkt an evtl. Suchende und Geschädigte.
Datum: 28.12.2021

Betrogen von einem vermeidlichen Philipp Frenzel (geboren in Dresden. 
Ein Foto der Person sowie des Ausweises liegt mir vor; vermutlich jedoch sonst wo her. Konnte leider den tatsächlichen Eigentümer noch nicht ausfindig machen.

IBAN: DE 1001 1001 2626 2444 71 (ist ein Konto bei der N26; Nachforschungsauftrag bereits gestellt)
Telefon: +49 1575 3690107

Auch ich musste mein Lehrgeld per Überweisung zahlen.
Ursprünglicher Artikel war https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/pioneer-xdj-xz/1972752166-244-112

Ja, das ist kein kleiner Betrag. Bei der vermeidlichen Schnäppchensuche hat das Hirn leider ausgesetzt.
Ich sollte den Betrag in zwei Überweisungen senden, da es angeblich ein Studentenkonto ist und keine Zahlungen > 1.000€ akzeptiert. Mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden dass ab 1.000€ eine Namensprüfung bei der N26 durchgeführt wird.

Wenige Tage der gleiche Artikel mit ausgetauschten Bildern in einer neuen Anzeige mit vermutlich gekapertem Account: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/pioneer-xdj-xz/1979154789-244-498

Die in den Anzeigen genannten Orte liegen ca. 250KM entfernt. Stellt sich nur die Frage: Täuschungsmaneuver, Zufall oder fehlende Vorsicht.

Strafanzeige wird morgen gestellt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich auch ggf. dem Verkäufer eine Falle stellen kann, um an mehr Informationen zu kommen?

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2022)

Der echte P. F. ist vermutlich der Geschäftsführer der CERSS International GmbH: https://de.linkedin.com/in/philipp-frenzel-cerss



SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich auch ggf. dem Verkäufer eine Falle stellen kann, um an mehr Informationen zu kommen?



Anzeige geht in allen Bundesländern auch online aber sonst geht das nix! Das begünstigte Konto wurde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit fremden/falschen Daten eröffnet und der Betrag wurde längst ausgecasht.

Aber, die von dir genannte IBAN ist falsch, dieses Konto gibt es nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber, die von dir genannte IBAN ist falsch, dieses Konto gibt es nicht.


IBAN Prüfer


> Diese IBAN kann schon allein wegen ihrer Länge nicht korrekt sein. Eine deutsche IBAN hat immer 22 Zeichen ("DE", 2 Prüfziffern, die achtstellige Bankleitzahl und zehn Stellen für die Kontonummer, die eventuell mit Nullen aufgefüllt ist). Die von Ihnen eingegebene IBAN umfasst 20 Zeichen.





> Bankleitzahl 01100126: Diese Bankleitzahl existiert nicht.


Die o.g. IBAN ist komplett fasch. Wie soll denn da eine Überweisung erfolgt sein?


----------



## SphinxGraph (4 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Sorry - bei der IBAN fehlten zwei Ziffern, die korrekte IBAN lautet DE96 1001 1001 2626 2444 71

Leider kann ich am Mobiltelefon meinen Beitrag nicht editieren, werde ich morgen Nachholen.

Bei dem Herrn handelt es sich nicht um den o.g. Geschäftsführer. Ich kann morgen ein geschwärztes / unkenntlich gemachtes Bild der Person hochladen (ist das erlaubt?).


----------



## Daniel1624 (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo könnten wir in Kontakt treten ich wurde von der selben Person auf ebay verarscht! Selber name und Bankverbindung !


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Leider kann ich am Mobiltelefon meinen Beitrag nicht editieren, werde ich morgen Nachholen.



Nein, sonst hängen ja mein Beitrag un der vom jupp11 in der Luft. Die korrekte IBAN von dem Geisterkonto ist ja nun bekannt.


----------



## SphinxGraph (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo Daniel1624,

gerne können wir das. Was wäre ihr Vorschlag zum Austausch?

Grüße


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> gerne können wir das. Was wäre ihr Vorschlag zum Austausch?


Anmelden dann können Sie eine private Unterhalt führen. Mail/adressen zu posten ist  nicht erlaubt.


> IBAN: DE96100110012626244471   BIC: NTSBDEB1XXX (Berlin)
> Bank: N26 Bank
> 
> N26 Bank GmbH
> ...


----------



## Daniel1624 (5 Januar 2022)

Okay mach ich heute abend nach der arbeit


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2022)

Dann mit dem Cursor auf dem Namen gehen und wenn das Fenster aufklappt, auf "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken....


----------



## SphinxGraph (5 Januar 2022)

Strafanzeige ist gestellt. Es gibt wohl bereits mehrere Anzeigen zu dieser Alias-Identität (allein in NRW).

Schreib mir einfach @Daniel1624


----------



## Daniel1625 (5 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Strafanzeige ist gestellt. Es gibt wohl bereits mehrere Anzeigen zu dieser Alias-Identität (allein in NRW).
> 
> Schreib mir einfach @Daniel1624


Meine anzeige kommt auch gleich nach

Es tut mir wirklich leid das dir das auch passiert ist aber mich beruhigt es sehr das ich nicht alleine bin 
Meine Anzeige kommt auch gleich 
Mal sehen was die Luxemburger Polizei machen wird hoffen wir auf das beste!

Ps: muss ich mein profil bestätigen um dir zu schreiben?


----------



## SphinxGraph (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo Daniel!

Ja, mehr als besch…. Das ganze.

Kannst du mehr Informationen zu deinem Fall preisgeben? Was für ein Artikel, welche Plattform? Hast du vielleicht mehr Informationen zu dem Vorgang?

Nach Absprache mit der Polizei ist diese für weitere Informationen oder ggf. weitere inserierte Artikel des Verkäufers sehr dankbar.

Ich habe meine Registrierung direkt bestätigt, daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob eine Bestätigung erforderlich ist. Ich schreib dir direkt mal.

EDIT: Kann leider keine Unterhaltung mit dir beginnen. Anderen Postern kann ich eine Nachricht senden.


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2022)

Daniel1625 schrieb:


> Meine anzeige kommt auch gleich nach
> 
> Mal sehen was die Luxemburger Polizei machen wird hoffen wir auf das beste!



Wenn du vermutlich von Deutschland aus betrogen wurdest und in Luxemburg lebst aber eben auf eine deutsche IBAN bezahlt hast, dann wird da sehr wahrscheinlich gar nix passieren. Umgekehrt wäre das genau so.

Zwischen den Ländern braucht es ein internationales Rechtshilfeverfahren, das bei einfachem Betrug nur selten beansprucht wird. Genau weiß ich das aber nicht, da die Entscheidung auch hier bei dem sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalt liegt.
In der Schweiz z. B. würde so ein Fall vielleicht gar nicht verfolgt werden, da es an der Arglist mangelt:  „....wer sich mit einem Mindestmass an Aufmerksamkeit selbst hätte schützen können“. Soll heißen, wenn einfach so ein Betrag ins Nirwana überwiesen wird, liegt kein Anspruch auf strafrechtlichen Schutz vor. Es bliebe nur das untaugliche Zivilrecht auf Kosten des Gläubigers.

@Daniel1625 und @SphinxGraph - wieviel habt ihr verloren?


----------



## SphinxGraph (6 Januar 2022)

Ich habe 1.600€ verloren.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Januar 2022)

Daniel1625 schrieb:


> Ps: muss ich mein profil bestätigen um dir zu schreiben?



JA, du musst den Link in deiner Mail bestätigen. Das sogenannte Opt In ist nötig, damit keiner mit deiner Mailadresse Schindluder treiben kann und dann hier Nachrichten schreibt und hier diverse Rückmeldungen aktiviert und du dann die Infos bekommst, dass hier jemand auf deine Nachrichten geantwortet hat.


----------



## Daniel1625 (6 Januar 2022)

Ich habe schon weltweit über 100 Artikel von fremden Leuten gekauft und mir ist sowas noch nie passiert... außer eine Anzeige zu erstatten weiß ich nicht was ich sonst machen kann

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir


Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du vermutlich von Deutschland aus betrogen wurdest und in Luxemburg lebst aber eben auf eine deutsche IBAN bezahlt hast, dann wird da sehr wahrscheinlich gar nix passieren. Umgekehrt wäre das genau so.
> 
> Zwischen den Ländern braucht es ein internationales Rechtshilfeverfahren, das bei einfachem Betrug nur selten beansprucht wird. Genau weiß ich das aber nicht, da die Entscheidung auch hier bei dem sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalt liegt.
> In der Schweiz z. B. würde so ein Fall vielleicht gar nicht verfolgt werden, da es an der Arglist mangelt:  „....wer sich mit einem Mindestmass an Aufmerksamkeit selbst hätte schützen können“. Soll heißen, wenn einfach so ein Betrag ins Nirwana überwiesen wird, liegt kein Anspruch auf strafrechtlichen Schutz vor. Es bliebe nur das untaugliche Zivilrecht auf Kosten des Gläubigers.
> ...


390€ 
Alter 1600€! Das ist krass wie können diese Menschen abends schlafen 
Ich geh heute zur Polizei  
Sphinx kennst du noch jemanden der von ihm betrogen wurde?


----------



## Daniel1625 (6 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel!
> 
> Ja, mehr als besch…. Das ganze.
> 
> ...


Es handelte sich um eine Simulator für die playstation von der marke fanatec


----------



## BenTigger (6 Januar 2022)

BenTigger schrieb:


> JA, du musst den Link in deiner Mail bestätigen. Das sogenannte Opt In ist nötig, damit keiner mit deiner Mailadresse Schindluder treiben kann und dann hier Nachrichten schreibt und hier diverse Rückmeldungen aktiviert und du dann die Infos bekommst, dass hier jemand auf deine Nachrichten geantwortet hat.







Zur Info: Im System bist du immer noch Gast. 
Noch kannst du keine Vorteile der angemeldeten User nutzen, wie z.B. private Unterhaltungen mit andern Usern
*BT/MOD*


----------



## SphinxGraph (6 Januar 2022)

Hallo Daniel,

bisher habe ich nur mit dir Kontakt. Der Beamte auf der Wache sagt mir jedoch, dass es bereits November 2021 Fälle des Warenbetrugs mit der o.g. Identität gibt.

Ja, ich mache auch Viel Online und hab vorher nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Bucht und Kleinanzeigen gemacht. Aber daraus hab ich gelernt, soviel ist sicher.

Vielleicht finden sich hier ja noch mehr Geschädigte in Zusammenhang mit Alias Herrn Frenzel. Dann könnte man prüfen, ob es sich dahinter immer um den gleichen Täter oder unterschiedliche Täter handelt.

Sollte es der gleiche Täter sein, könnte man mit unglaublich viel Glück die Fälle zusammenziehen, um das Interesse bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erhöhen.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2022)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Zur Info: Im System bist du immer noch Gast.
> Noch kannst du keine Vorteile der angemeldeten User nutzen, wie z.B. private Unterhaltungen mit andern Usern
> *BT/MOD*


Er ist immer noch Gast


> Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.
> Das Profil dieses Benutzers ist nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Sollte es der gleiche Täter sein, könnte man mit unglaublich viel Glück die Fälle zusammenziehen, um das Interesse bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erhöhen.


So der Grundgedanke der Strafprozessordnung in D.

In D gibt es aber aktuell 115 Staatsanwaltschaften (GStA und AmtsStA ausgenommen). Jede einzelne prüft den ihr vorgelegten Fall, weil sie zuerst mal für den Geschädigten bzw. den Schadenort zuständig ist, bis jemandem konkret der Verdacht, die Taten ausgeführt zu haben, zur Last gelegt werden kann.

Das Ende des Föderalismus in D werden wir alle vermutlich nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das Ende des Föderalismus in D werden wir alle vermutlich nicht mehr erleben.


Eher fällt der Mond vom Himmel...


----------



## SphinxGraph (7 Januar 2022)

Mein Überweisungsückruf ist leider (wie erwartet) von der N26-Bank abgewiesen worden. Immerhin habe ich nun eine Adresse des Inhabers. Mal schauen ob ich damit weiter komme oder das in‘s leere läuft.


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ich nun eine Adresse des Inhabers.


Sag an, gern per PN!


----------



## SphinxGraph (7 Januar 2022)

Philipp Frenzel
Dingesweg XX
65779 Kelkheim (Taunus) DE

Habe die Hausnummer mal bewusst „geschwärzt, da es immernoch persönliche Daten sind.

Wundert mich dann, warum ich Beträge > 1000€ überweisen sollte, da die Namensprüfung ja dann egal gewesen wäre.


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> Philipp Frenzel
> Dingesweg XX
> 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus) DE
> 
> Habe die Hausnummer mal bewusst „geschwärzt, da es immernoch persönliche Daten sind.



Wieder ein gute Beispiel für gelebten Datenschutz! Du schreibst den Namen und den Ort, lässt aber die Hausnummer weg - gut gemeint aber völlig ballaballa. Zu deiner Entlastung, es gibt keinen ohnehin keinen echten Datenschutz! Das ist eine Hoax, weil sich die Menschlein alles drehen, wie sie es gerade brauchen.

Aber zurück zum Thema, dieser Datensatz ist sowieso nicht schützenswert, da es ungültige Daten sind. Der einzige F. in Kelkheim ist die Niederlassung von Richter+Frenzel, in der Siemensstr. 6.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2022)

In den Foren dient   es  dem Schutz der Betreiber.  Es sind z.T.  sehr unangenehme Abmahnungen  wegen der Nennung persönlicher Daten erfolgt.


----------



## Desklein (13 Januar 2022)

Mir ist das selbe passiert auch von Herrn frenzel auch über eBaykleinanzeigen gestern Abend und gehe morgen auch zur Polizei


----------



## Desklein (13 Januar 2022)

Mit wem kann ich in Kontakt treten das man sich austauscht


----------



## SphinxGraph (13 Januar 2022)

Hi, du kannst mir gerne schreiben. Dann kann man gucken ob jemand mehr Informationen für die Polizei hat.


----------



## Desklein (13 Januar 2022)

Ok wo kann ich dir schreiben


----------



## Desklein (13 Januar 2022)

Hier drüber oder privat irgendwo


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2022)

Private  Unterhaltungen sind nach Anmeldung  möglich. Dann wird  oben rechts  ein Button in Form eines Briefumschlag sichtbar.
Damit  können private Unterhaltungen geführt werden

Bitte beachten: *Es wird eine Mail an die  bei der Registrierung  angegebene Mailadresse geschickt und 
   muß dort bestätigt werden*.
Fakeanmeldungen sind sinnlos.


----------



## SphinxGraph (13 Januar 2022)

Einfach deine Mailadresse bestätigen. Dann kannst du auf meinen Namen klicken und „Unterhaltung beginnen“ wählen.


----------



## SphinxGraph (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach weiterer "Recherche" konnte ich durch eine neue Anzeige kontakt mit dem gleichen Betrüger aufnehmen.
Dieses mal mit anderer Telefonnummer und anderen Personalien; ich weiß jedoch dass es die gleiche Person ist:

1. Mit der anderen Telefonnummer (+49 0 1575 7035258)  wurde @Desklein hier im Forum geschädigt und hat sich dort als P.F. ausgegeben.
2. Mir gegenüber hat er sich dieses mal als Jannik Hardenbicker (mit Peronalausweis und Portraitfoto) ausgegeben. Auf Facebook gibt es einen solchen Jannik und ich habe ihm geschrieben, dass seine Daten missbraucht werden.
3. Als ich ihm den Ausweis von P.F. gesendet habe (Ja, sorry Philipp!) fiel die Maske und der Chat wurde ausfälliger.

Werde die neuen Daten an die Polizei weitergeben, in der Hoffnung es dient der Sache.
Dieses mal war es diese Anzeige.


----------



## lui666 (3 Februar 2022)

Hallo habe auch gerade eine Anzeige bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen von ihm gesehen und wollte schon etwas kaufen. Zum Glück gibt es Google. 
Verdächtigen Verkauf des chats. Artikel angeblich 3 Monate alt (fanatec Produkt) zu einem viel zu geringem Preis. Uf Anfrage der Rechnung zeigt diese 07/2020.
Desweiteren wurde der Name geschwärzt. 
Ausweis vordere Seite liegt vor und er hat sich mit Yannick Hardenbicker ausgewiesen. 
Hat kein Paypal, will keine Ebay Absicherung und kein Video der Ware machen. 
Telefonnummer wie oben beschrieben +49 1575 7035258


----------



## ES9022 (3 Februar 2022)

Ich bin genau vom gleichen Betrogen worden. Wie ist hier der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## SphinxGraph (3 Februar 2022)

Habe eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei und verpflege die Staatsanwaltschaft fortlaufend mit neuen Erkenntnissen.

Können sie beide eventuell die Informationen zu ihren Fällen bereitstellen?

Kleinanzeigen-Nummer, Name des Benutzerkontos, IBAN, Telefonnummer o.Ä.?
Dann kann ich diese zusammentragen und weiterleiten. Je mehr Informationen & Geschädigte sich finden, umso größer wird der Druck auf die Staatsanwaltschaft.

Unbedingt auch selber eine Anzwige erstatten und mir bitte das Aktenzeichen mitteilen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2022)

SphinxGraph schrieb:


> ... verpflege die Staatsanwaltschaft fortlaufend mit neuen Erkenntnissen.


Da werden die sich aber freuen, wenn du sie mit deinen Erleuchtungen fortlaufend im Tagesgeschäft störst. Du weißt es vermutlich nicht, aber jede Nachmeldung löst einen mehr oder weniger anspruchsvollen Verwaltungsaufwand aus. Also bitte, nur Erkenntnisse nachreichen, die auch wirklich maßgeblich sein können. Dazu gehört nicht, auf weitere Opfer oder Internetforen hinzuweisen - das wäre Bullshit!


----------



## SphinxGraph (4 Februar 2022)

Hey Reducal,

danke für die Knfos. 
Das ganze geschieht in Absprache mit dem Beamten und auch nur wenn sich maßgeblich etwas ändert (mehrere Personen, Informationen,…).


----------



## NickyNat (4 Februar 2022)

Hi Zusammen, 

ist der Fall noch offen? Wir wurden genau vom gleichen Typ betrogen und werden jetzt auch Anzeige erstatten. Fanatec Lenkrad über Ebay Kleinanzeigen 360 Eur Bank N26 gleiche Handynummer Anzeigennummer 2001762260


----------



## NickyNat (4 Februar 2022)

*Jannik* Hardenbicker​
Quettinger StraÃ E 49  Leverkusen Germany 51379


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2022)

https://www.auskunft.de/a/vereine/leverkusen/quettingen


> Schützenverein 1911 e.V. Leverkusen
> Quettinger Straße 49, 51381 Leverkusen (Quettingen


Nicht mal die PLZ richtig


----------



## AEngelsberger (10 Mai 2022)

Hallo,
kann es sich hierbei auch um einen “Richard Frenzel“ handeln. Habe über eBay Kleinanzeigen ein Lenkrad per Paypal mit Käuferschutz gekauft. Er meldet sich nicht mehr.


----------

